

Microsoft Offers Price Reductions on Select Azure Services - Sami_Lehtinen
http://azure.microsoft.com/blog/2014/09/25/microsoft-offers-price-reductions-on-select-azure-services

======
jtwebman
Looks like we took down the web server :)

